

UK Ignoring EU Cookie Law - dlitwak
http://gigaom.com/europe/uk-ignoring-eu-cookie-law/

======
jnorthrop
Startups in ignore privacy laws in general why would this be any different?
Unfortunately they shouldn't just ignore the law. The ICO has backed off on
the conditions for "adequacy" quite a bit.

All you need: "An example might be that the user is given a clear and
unavoidable notice that cookies will be used and on that basis decides to
click through and continue to use the site."[1]

It's not that hard.

[1][http://www.ico.gov.uk/news/blog/2012/updated-ico-advice-
guid...](http://www.ico.gov.uk/news/blog/2012/updated-ico-advice-guidance-e-
privacy-directive-eu-cookie-law.aspx)

